# 9600 pto



## l irons (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a 9600 ford tractor and the pto is slipping. ive disconnected the cable and manually engaged the pto and checked the pressure with my manual and it is within spec. my manual says that for a 8000 series I can remove the pump on the rhs and remove the rear pto drive shaft and remove the pto out the pump opening. the manual says that if it were a tw that I need to split the transmission. im not sue weather the 9600 will be the same as the 8000 series can any one help
regards


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy l irons, welcome to the tractor forum.

The PTO can be serviced as you describe on the Ford 8000. The 9600 requires a split. You need to get a manual for your Ford 9600. You can find an service/repair manual on the internet or on ebay.


----------

